# Army JROTC Cadet!



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2006)

Well guys, Im officially a cadet in Army JROTC program.8) I know if your in JROTC your not in the military, JROTC has a lot to do with the military anyway. Discipline, ranking system, etc. 

Right now I am a Private. Just a new recruit. I will be joining the Drill team because I like to have a challenge. Ill post pics of me in my uniforms. When I get the chance.


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 9, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Well guys, Im officially a cadet in Army JROTC program.8) I know if your in JROTC your not in the military, JROTC has a lot to do with the military anyway. Discipline, ranking system, etc.
> 
> Right now I am a Private. Just a new recruit. I will be joining the Drill team because I like to have a challenge. Ill post pics of me in my uniforms. When I get the chance.




Congrats Kid. Well done P-38 stick with it.


----------



## davparlr (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats! Be persistant and play the game by obeying orders.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks guys! Ill defintely stick with it. And of course listen to my senior officers. 

My two "teachers" are a Major and a Sgt. Major. My Major was with the Army Rangers in a helicopter battalion, while my Sgt. Major served 22 years with Nuclear and chemical warfare. Alot of the stuff he did is classified...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

Good for u -38... Have u ever been in Webeloes or The Boy Scouts??? I would seriously recommend trying either one as well... I think ur old enough to be a Scout now, and the lessons u have the possibility of learning there will make a HUGE difference in how u act and react in the field...

Im a previous Life Scout from Troop 888, Suffolk County Council, Shinecock Lodge Order of The Arrow....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2006)

Almost became a scout years ago. But JROTC has gotten better. They give us more discipline, respect, and honor. We'll be doing a lot a drill training, rifle shooting, PT, and learning about U.S History and even more on the Military.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

Yea but the Scouts takes u out into the field, camping and competing in Wilderness surroundings, someting JROTC wont give u....

If u really want to be an Officer in the Army, The Boy Scouts will be a tremendous benefit... Trust me...

Just to prove a point, the last platoon I deployed with to Haiti were ALL previous Boy Scouts, including 2 Eagle Scouts...


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats 38, best of luck with it all.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Yea but the Scouts takes u out into the field, camping and competing in Wilderness surroundings, someting JROTC wont give u....
> 
> If u really want to be an Officer in the Army, The Boy Scouts will be a tremendous benefit... Trust me...
> 
> Just to prove a point, the last platoon I deployed with to Haiti were ALL previous Boy Scouts, including 2 Eagle Scouts...


Awesome. Boy Scouts is really a good program. But to day it has become more commerical and sales than what you have described. I have friends in Boy Scouts and they do more selling than camping, etc.

MY "Division" will be going on a full weekend camping trip this spring. We will not be supplied with tents or anything else except for MREs. We have to bring what we feel we should need. 

Also, there is a summer camp that gives you a feeling of Basic Taining exercises are like, formations, shooting, grappeling off walls, everything.

I havent joined Boy Scouts because it has gotten way to pricey and more of a business than anything else. The Department of Defence funds for everything in JROTC. In fact, will even be going to Fort Benning, Georgia alot to experiance training. 

Like my Sgt. Major said, "This isnt all fun and games. We require discipline, respect for others, and dedication..."


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

Shame to hear what the Scouts have become up there in Alafreakinbama....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats 38.....Drink plenty of water and keep your feet dry.....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes sir! 

Today we learned how to stand at attention, face forward, left, and right. We also learned how to properly salute. Tommorow we will learn how to march separately then in a formation. I fully assembled my uniform today but I need to get my pants hemmed so I probably will not be able to get you guys photos until Wednesday when I wear uniform to school.

Oh and I am with Tiger Battalion, Alpha Squad. We dont use numbers, instead we use the mascot.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 10, 2006)

-38, contrary to popular belief, we are not going to die from anxious anticipation if ur pics dont get posted, so relax...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Congrats 38.....Drink plenty of water and keep your feet dry.....



Those 2 things are probably the two things that you remember, if you forget everything else. If you don't keep your feet dry, and well taken care of, they will give you a lot of trouble. Believe me, I have a chronic condition called Pitted Keratolysis that recurs every now and again, although it is not supposed to. Mine was caused by having only one pair of boots during my first NATO exercise. I wore that same pair of boots for 12 hours a day in a chem warfare suit with the rubber overboots for 10 straight days. Lesson learned very quickly when I discovered after those 10 days that my feet looked like they were about to rot off. Get at least 2 pair of boots and alternate them so that the first pair can dry completely while you wear another. 



> History: The patient with pitted keratolysis may complain of malodor, hyperhidrosis, sliminess, and, occasionally, soreness or itching associated with the pits; however, the pits normally are asymptomatic. The etiology of the tenderness in symptomatic cases of pitted keratolysis is unknown. In addition to pits, erythematous to violaceous macules to *plaquelike lesions* may be present. _In military personnel, whose long-term occlusive boot wearing exacerbates disease, lesions often become denuded, leading to foot pain and disability._



Wear wool socks, not cotton, as the wool will wick the moisture away from your skin. If going in the field, make sure you put on clean socks at least once per day, moreso if you have excessive sweating or have had your feet and boot submerges in water.

As being a medic was one of my secondary duties in the field, I saw more problems with feet in the field. Sometimes a hygiene lesson was in order, sometimes more foot powder, sometimes they had to be med-evac'd out. I learned the foot lesson before my medic training unfortunately, but it did help to reinforce the learning of proper foot care.

Take care of your feet, and they will help you get out of deep trouble quickly. If your feet become a problem, you become a liablility to your squad.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 12, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Those 2 things are probably the two things that you remember, if you forget everything else. If you don't keep your feet dry, and well taken care of, they will give you a lot of trouble. Believe me, I have a chronic condition called Pitted Keratolysis that recurs every now and again, although it is not supposed to. Mine was caused by having only one pair of boots during my first NATO exercise. I wore that same pair of boots for 12 hours a day in a chem warfare suit with the rubber overboots for 10 straight days. Lesson learned very quickly when I discovered after those 10 days that my feet looked like they were about to rot off. Get at least 2 pair of boots and alternate them so that the first pair can dry completely while you wear another.


Thanks for the advice Evan. We will be required to wear boots on certain days this year. I will definitley remember what you said...





evangilder said:


> Wear wool socks, not cotton, as the wool will wick the moisture away from your skin. If going in the field, make sure you put on clean socks at least once per day, moreso if you have excessive sweating or have had your feet and boot submerges in water.
> 
> As being a medic was one of my secondary duties in the field, I saw more problems with feet in the field. Sometimes a hygiene lesson was in order, sometimes more foot powder, sometimes they had to be med-evac'd out. I learned the foot lesson before my medic training unfortunately, but it did help to reinforce the learning of proper foot care.
> 
> Take care of your feet, and they will help you get out of deep trouble quickly. If your feet become a problem, you become a liablility to your squad.



I will also wear wool socks. I will take care of my feet at all costs. Thanks again.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

Good man. If you can learn from my hard learned lesson, that will be a good thing.

As a soldier in the field, your feet are almost as important as your rifle.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2006)

Congrats P-38, you will have a good time. I remember my JROTC days really enjoyed it.

I commanded the exhebition drill team and went to the European Championships.


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 12, 2006)

Stick with it P38. Attitude is everything. Good luck!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 12, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Congrats P-38, you will have a good time. I remember my JROTC days really enjoyed it.
> 
> I commanded the exhebition drill team and went to the European Championships.



Wow! I think im going to join Drill Team. Especially all the competions we'll be doing in Alabama, Georgia, and Tennesee. By the way, what rank were you? Ill have a chance of becoming a Cadet PFC if I can run the mile in less than 8 minutes, 38 seconds. (Which of course I will... )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2006)

When I was in JROTC I made the rank of Captain.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow. How many years and what LET were you in when you became Cadet Captain?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)

I was in JROTC for 4 years.

What do you mean by LET?

Never had anything like that.

I was the A Co 7th JROTC BN S2 as a CPT and commander of the Drill Team.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 18, 2006)

LET is Learning, Education, Training. Im a LET1 because Im a new recruit.

Alpha is the best. Im with Alpha Company as well. Funny thing is, I dont think we have a number but all I know is that im with Tiger Battalion.

Some good news though is that I ran the mile in 7 minutes and Ill be recieving my Mile Run ribbon.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2006)

If u cant break a 6 minute mile, u dont deserve no stinkin ribbon... 

Maybe some dogsh*t smeared on a saltine


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Had to do a 6 minute mile in high school...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2006)

Had to run under 5 minute mile for ST2 and 4....


----------



## Glider (Aug 19, 2006)

Silly question, but what is ST2 and 4? Presumably levels of fitness for something but can I ask if these are standard US Army levels or something else.
Thanks


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2006)

SEAL Team 2 and 4...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 20, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> If u cant break a 6 minute mile, u dont deserve no stinkin ribbon...
> 
> Maybe some dogsh*t smeared on a saltine



Its just a mile run Les. I was actually the first one to beat it. Im not a Navy SEAL....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, awesome sig. I think that one's your best.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2006)

It has changed since I was in HS P38.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok. Well, on a lighter note im also in Color Guard. We'll be presenting the flag at the Auburn high School football game next Friday. Got to use an M1 Garand and learned how to present arms and everything.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 3, 2006)

Here are my pics guys. I got to be a rifleman at the game!

The last pic is in this WWII uniform my dad bought off of ebay. Its was made in WWII and is in perfect condition. The soldier who wore was in the armored.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice pics P38, looking good. 

Do me a favor though...

Fix your gig line and get a hair cut. If you are going to wear a military uniform do it right.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry. I didnt realise my gig line was off. I usually have it order. Oh and I will get a proper hair cut.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 9, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Oh and I will get a proper hair cut.


Hight and tight!! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

Damn straight!

Okay as an aviation crewmember walking around in a flight suit I have not had a high and tight since I was in Basic Training but hey it goes with the territory. It makes us look more sexy without the high and tight.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 10, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Damn straight!
> 
> Okay as an aviation crewmember walking around in a flight suit I have not had a high and tight since I was in Basic Training but hey it goes with the territory. It makes us look more sexy without the high and tight.



P38 - look into the high and tight horseshoe... that's a sweet haircut. I had this company commander that had one of those and he humped us into the ground... good times my friend


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 10, 2006)

Anyone have a pic of a Hight and Tight cut?

Mk, Pensacola? My dad works down there a lot! He's the Southern Division Manager of UPS and travels from Auburn donw there every week.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 11, 2006)

what is a gig line?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2006)

The line your shirt makes from the bottons down to the belt buckle.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 11, 2006)

So does anybody have a pic of a "hight and tight" haircut?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 11, 2006)

High and tight - explanation-Guide.info - for information, definition, meaning, reference - free encyclopedia, glossary of terms

Gig line


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2006)

Just go to the barber and say I want a high and tight.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 13, 2006)

Whoa. Think hight and tight made be a little over what I want as a haircut. Im just going to get it thinned and banes cut away. Weve got a cadet who has a hight and tight haircut and he looks wierd in it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2006)

Dont join the army then if you think it looks funny.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 14, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Weve got a cadet who has a hight and tight haircut and he looks wierd in it.


Well he may soon be the cadet commander!!!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually he's a long way from coming Cadet commander. Not bragging or anything, but my Cadet Commander and a lot of the staff officers have already told me Ill get up there real fast. By the way, I got promoted to Cadet Corporal. Only 6 LET 1s were promoted to corporal and I was one of them.

I have 3 ribbons so far and If im best dressed one more time Ill get a Personel Appearance ribbon.

Alder, Im not saying that its funny or anything. I just dont like it. There are other ways of cutting your hair you know. The hight and tight wouldn't look good on me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Alder, Im not saying that its funny or anything. I just dont like it. There are other ways of cutting your hair you know. The hight and tight wouldn't look good on me.



What kind of haircut do you think you will have in Basic Training? After they shave it all off except fo a bit on the top, that is all you are allowed to have is a high and tight. They dont let you shave your head during training all the way anymore because too many soldiers were getting sun burned on the top of there head and missing training.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 15, 2006)

Your serious? Didnt think about getting sunburned on the head... Well I just want to keep it short but not cut off. Time will come when I have to get a hight and tight.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 15, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Your serious? Didnt think about getting sunburned on the head... Well I just want to keep it short but not cut off. Time will come when I have to get a hight and tight.



In the marines we all had sunburnt grapes... remember the cover sunburn where the top of your head is white... those bring back some good memories!

In the Army are you allowed to have your hair touch your ears?

P38 - just to help you out... it's "high and tight" not "hight and tight"


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2006)

Funny, they pretty much shaved our heads for our first haircuts at Lackland. Since we wore cover most of the time outdoors, I didn;t get a sunburned head, but the top of my ears blistered so bad it wasn't funny/ I kid you not, the blisters on the top of my ears were the size of my thumb! My DI saw that and send the CQ down to the PX to get sunscreen. "Damn Irish kids" is what he said. I didn;t have the heart to tell him I have more Scottish blood than Irish!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2006)

The first hair cut at Basic Training pretty much shaves it all off except for like a half a mm of hair on the top just eneogh to make you think you have some hair but dont...

In the Army we are not allowed to have our hair touch our ears or our shirt collars.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 16, 2006)

Navy was the same way Eric.... They took all our hair off... It was funny watchin some of the geeks cryin about losin their hair....

As for the way haircuts are treated in the SEAL Community, if on deployment, it grows all the way out.. Order of the day was no haircuts... If we were back in Little Creek, just the standard cut, NO taper.... Cant touch the ears like Chris said...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2006)

We laxed a bit too when we were in the desert and people would grow there hair out a bit because it is just too damn hard to maintain it out there in the desert.

I shaved mine off completely in the desert so I did not have to deal with it. Plus when I did grow it out, it was so nasty because of sweat and not being able to wash my hair on a daily basis so I just shaved it off.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 16, 2006)

In JROTC, we are not allowed to have hair touch our ears. I keep my hair short but not cut off.


----------



## 1337_C4D37 (May 15, 2007)

I've been a cadet for 3 years. I am now a C/1LT and doing great. So listen to your officers and you will advance in the program like I did.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2007)

That post above urs was 8 months ago... Hes no longer an active member.......


----------



## Hunter368 (May 15, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> That post above urs was 8 months ago... Hes no longer an active member.......



Whatever happened to P-38?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2007)

Dont know. I think he got tired of being proven wrong.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 16, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dont know. I think he got tired of being proven wrong.



LOL....isn't that what happens with all our "past" members who think they know it all......they come here and are proven they know ****.  

P-38 I have to say was not all bad....just young.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2007)

I agree. I would have no problem if he returned.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 16, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I agree. I would have no problem if he returned.




The odd bold statement around here was always good for a little excitement.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2007)

Yeah Healzdevo took over P38s spot for that.


----------



## DBII (Oct 17, 2007)

I started out in JROTC. BS will be better for you than JROTC. My nephew is an Eagle Scout. Basic in the Corps was easy for him. THe only 2 people that did not complain about the physical demands was him and another Eagle Scout. They were pushed harded during there scout training.

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2007)

DBII said:


> They were pushed harded during there scout training.
> 
> DBII



What kind of training did they do? I was a Boy Scout and a ROTC Cadet and they were nothing compared to Basic Training.


----------



## DBII (Oct 17, 2007)

I know that he took at lease two 50 mile hikes with packs in the BS. The force marches in the Corps were much shorter. He hike up Mt Fuji when his father was stationed in Japan. He was bored with most of basic. Other than map reading and first aid, I do not think that I pick up much from my time in JROTC.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2007)

Agreed however that BS is more difficult than Basic is a bit far dont ya think.


----------



## DBII (Oct 17, 2007)

Gary was in from Cub untill he graduated from HS. He went on at lease two 50 mile hikes with backpacks. While in Japan, he climbed Mt Fuji. He went on numerous camping trips and survial training courses. He was also in JROTC. Being an Eagle Scout will benefit him the rest of his life. No one ever cares if he was in JROTC. He said that he along with another Eagle Scout was the only ones did not not complain about how rough Marine Boot was. Gary is one his 2nd tour. He is an MP and just rotated to HI. Do not ask me how he has manage to avoid the war but he has. 

I agree that boot can difficult but a person's attitude can make a big difference. Since both his parents are from a military family, he could never admit that it hard for him. Most of it is mind games anyway. I know several Rangers that said basic was harder for them than ranger school. There heads were not on straight during basic. I think that Gary had been through so much that he knew what the game was.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont take me wrong I am not trying to say that BS is not good. I too was in from Cubs through HS and I thought it was great.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 17, 2007)

DBII said:


> I know that he took at lease two 50 mile hikes with packs in the BS. The force marches in the Corps were much shorter. He hike up Mt Fuji when his father was stationed in Japan. He was bored with most of basic. Other than map reading and first aid, I do not think that I pick up much from my time in JROTC.



In the BS were they carrying over 100lbs of gear???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

Exactly mkloby. That was pretty much my point. I was in BS and it did not prepare me at all for going into combat or anything. BS was a great experience but it is not the military and does not prepare you for the military or prepared me for being sent to Iraq.

What DBII is describing in his son, is his sons attitude and direction when going into Basic Training...


----------

